# Where are these guys?



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Where are these guys? Egyptian Couple, Subbaraman, Viren, Joeman, Pankaj Namdeo and all....Have u been able to get a job?Pls keep us updated..

Gopal


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gopal,, Pankaj isnt in Australia yet, infact he is yet to get his visa


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Gopal,, Pankaj isnt in Australia yet, infact he is yet to get his visa


i wish anj was wrong..but the truth is i m still in INDIA...n wll take lots of time to get the visa...but i m confident enough that i wll make to aussieland one day...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Pankaj...What is ur skill set? How are u planning to go there after ur visa comes? Are u planning to quit ur job and then go there or take some off and go?
Pls keep us informed..
All the best !!

Gopal



PankajNamdeo said:


> i wish anj was wrong..but the truth is i m still in INDIA...n wll take lots of time to get the visa...but i m confident enough that i wll make to aussieland one day...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Pankaj...What is ur skill set? How are u planning to go there after ur visa comes? Are u planning to quit ur job and then go there or take some off and go?
> Pls keep us informed..
> All the best !!
> 
> Gopal


Hi Gopal..
though its long time but as of now wat i have thought is that..I wll try first to get intra company transfer to aussieland....n in case i dont that..i wll go there for 2-3 weeks...search for a job...as u did...


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> Where are these guys? Egyptian Couple, Subbaraman, Viren, Joeman, Pankaj Namdeo and all....Have u been able to get a job?Pls keep us updated..
> 
> Gopal



Hi - sorry to digress - are you in B'lore? I simply love love that place and I dream of living there when I am old!


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Ya..Bangalore is a beautiful place. Hope your dream comes true..

Reg,
Gopal Desikan



Bbay2Oz said:


> Hi - sorry to digress - are you in B'lore? I simply love love that place and I dream of living there when I am old!


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

My sincere request to u Pankaj would be not to go for 2-3 weeks because nothing is going to happen there in that time.See if your company is willing to put you in an AUS project (even if that means u need to work from India for sometime). Once you get into an AUS project, you'll anyway be going to AUS (may not be immediately).Just think thru..

Gopal




PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi Gopal..
> though its long time but as of now wat i have thought is that..I wll try first to get intra company transfer to aussieland....n in case i dont that..i wll go there for 2-3 weeks...search for a job...as u did...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

velamoor_gopal said:


> My sincere request to u Pankaj would be not to go for 2-3 weeks because nothing is going to happen there in that time.See if your company is willing to put you in an AUS project (even if that means u need to work from India for sometime). Once you get into an AUS project, you'll anyway be going to AUS (may not be immediately).Just think thru..
> 
> Gopal


hmm...i wll think over it...


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Gopal,

I'm still in India. Have not yet decided on when to make a move.
Will keep you updated once I decide. 

Cheers
Subbaram.



velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> Where are these guys? Egyptian Couple, Subbaraman, Viren, Joeman, Pankaj Namdeo and all....Have u been able to get a job?Pls keep us updated..
> 
> Gopal


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey man...good to hear from u...How are u planning to make a move? Once and for all or take a leave and go there? Pls keep us updated..

Cheers,
gopal




subbaram81 said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> I'm still in India. Have not yet decided on when to make a move.
> Will keep you updated once I decide.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gopal making a move is more sensible thing to do, from what i have been told by everyone, includes my agent who is a relative as well and all the other people i know who moved to Australia some or the other time. Everyone said teh same thing, You can not find a job in a couple of weeks, it takes 2-3 months and no way that your company gives you that long a leave. This is a risk one has to take. Best is to save as much as you can while you are here, go alone, find a job, settle things and call your family.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Gopal making a move is more sensible thing to do, from what i have been told by everyone, includes my agent who is a relative as well and all the other people i know who moved to Australia some or the other time. Everyone said teh same thing, You can not find a job in a couple of weeks, it takes 2-3 months and no way that your company gives you that long a leave. This is a risk one has to take. Best is to save as much as you can while you are here, go alone, find a job, settle things and call your family.


Yes this is what actually needed.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Im taking the risk  ...will go in Oct finally!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Im taking the risk  ...will go in Oct finally!


Risk in the sense ? going once for a good or going temporarily for validation.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Man Hari9999...Where are u now? Pls respond...Waiting for ur response..

Gopal




hari999999 said:


> Yes this is what actually needed.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Risk in the sense ? going once for a good or going temporarily for validation.


Going for good not coming back


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Going for good not coming back


Great Satpal, Wish you all the very very best and good luck to you , just let us know how are you prepared for the up coming things ? How much money you are taking along ? what is your plans and how do you search jobs .

All the best again


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Friends,

I am back to India after my stay of 1 month in Sydney and now planning my final move.

I couldnt hunt much as I am still employee of my company and we went for validation purposes. I have now idea of place and would do full search after my final move.

Australia is a wonderful country  I and my Wife liked it very much 

I would be in touch ..............have to read lots of postings, sorry if I have not replied to any post............

All the best!!!
Rgds,
Viren



velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> Where are these guys? Egyptian Couple, Subbaraman, Viren, Joeman, Pankaj Namdeo and all....Have u been able to get a job?Pls keep us updated..
> 
> Gopal


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey man Viren......Good to see ur post.....All the best for your future moves...I too shall be moving sooner or later.....I am yet to plan...Once planned,I'll keep this forum updated...Good to know that you loved ur stay in Sydney.....

Gopal




erviren said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am back to India after my stay of 1 month in Sydney and now planning my final move.
> 
> ...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Great Satpal, Wish you all the very very best and good luck to you , just let us know how are you prepared for the up coming things ? How much money you are taking along ? what is your plans and how do you search jobs .
> 
> All the best again


Thanks Ozaspirant..gud luck to u also  As i am still single, i dont have much to worry about so will pack my bag & head to Oz. I will stay there at my cousin's place for a while till I find a job & find my own place to live. Im planning to take around $2000-3000 cash with me & the rest I will transfer directly to my Oz bank account.

As for my job hunt i was applying for them before but now i stopped because i still have 4 months left to go & the replies i get is that either I have to be in Oz for interviews or inform them 2-3 weeks earlier before i travel as most of the companies wont wait for me for 4 months.

Anyways lets hope for the best, im taking the risk hope its worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Thanks Ozaspirant..gud luck to u also  As i am still single, i dont have much to worry about so will pack my bag & head to Oz. I will stay there at my cousin's place for a while till I find a job & find my own place to live. Im planning to take around $2000-3000 cash with me & the rest I will transfer directly to my Oz bank account.
> 
> As for my job hunt i was applying for them before but now i stopped because i still have 4 months left to go & the replies i get is that either I have to be in Oz for interviews or inform them 2-3 weeks earlier before i travel as most of the companies wont wait for me for 4 months.
> 
> ...



Nice it is , even I would be there in OZ by October this year ; It is best to have some relative or friend over there , I agree for getting job you have to be in OZ and also you need enough time to win over one .


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am back to India after my stay of 1 month in Sydney and now planning my final move.
> 
> ...


Hi Viren, its great to hear from you. Where you stayed in Syd and how you find your Stay?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by erviren
> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am back to India after my stay of 1 month in Sydney and now planning my final move.
> ...



Ya Viren, We are interested to know your journey details and over all stay in Australia , Whenever you get a chance please update us


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey...Where are the other guys? Reddy, Egyptian couple, Subbaraman, Joeman and all? I have absolutely no updates from them whatsoever...
What about Hari99999? Is he in AUS?

Reg,
Gopal Desikan




Ozaspirant said:


> Ya Viren, We are interested to know your journey details and over all stay in Australia , Whenever you get a chance please update us


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gopal Joeman just posted a few days back, look for latest threads, i think it was yesterday or day b4 that he posted


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah Gopal, Joeman's latest post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/50945-how-get-local-experience.html


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi Viren, its great to hear from you. Where you stayed in Syd and how you find your Stay?


Hey Ozsolz,

I stayed with my cousin brother there and it was very nice, but still no luck for Job....


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Ya Viren, We are interested to know your journey details and over all stay in Australia , Whenever you get a chance please update us




yes sure....


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hey Ozsolz,
> 
> I stayed with my cousin brother there and it was very nice, but still no luck for Job....



Hi Viren, thanks for the information, Did you manage to get any interviews or any calls from agents. I just want to know what all they asked.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all....Just now one of my friends (not a member of this forum) called me from Australia. He went there in April.....He is into C/C++.....He has not yet got a job there... It seems that the job market there is very bad...
And where are these guys (Joeman, Reddy, Egyptian couple,Hari9999 etc) 
How is the market there? Is it safe to come there?
Pls reply guys....I am feeling nervous...

Reg,
Gopal




ozsolz said:


> Hi Viren, thanks for the information, Did you manage to get any interviews or any calls from agents. I just want to know what all they asked.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi gopal
i was under teh impression you will be moving on a project from your company? what happened?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

True Anjali.....That still hold good....But the only caveat is that I need to wait for about 5 months....If the job prospects there are brighter and better, why wait for 5 months here unnecessarily? And moreover, what's the guarantee thay they'll keep up their word?
It looks like the prospects for C/C++ are not just dim/bleak but hopeless...Is it so?
My friend hasn't been able to get a job for around 4 months now...He's so frustrated...

Gopal




anj1976 said:


> hi gopal
> i was under teh impression you will be moving on a project from your company? what happened?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gopal, firstly, stop being so negative please, it wont do you any good. wait for 5 months, that is what i would suggest, if this doent work then plan moving there permanently. keep working on networking on linkedin. there are lots of people who got jobs by netwokring. 

you wont even feel when 5 months pass. take it easy on yourself. dont think too much and the mkt there is just about alright, it isnt as bad as ppl say it is. i have friends who got their respective jobs in not over 2 months. but yeah they had to tweak their resume a bit as per the opening. they even had to take a lower rank but eventually they will move up.

even if u plan to move without a job you will take atleast a couple of months, why not wait 3 more months and see what your company has to say and then decide what u want to do.


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

hi all,
pls can anybody throw soem light on the job maket in java j2ee there 
has any of ur friends able to get a job in this skill .....

also i want to ask what do these internal chks mean ?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey man I Khan,
When are u planning to fly over to AUS? What is your strategy? Can u pls lemme know...
The ppl like Joeman,Reddy,Egyptian couple,Hari999 have not told us anything. Where are they? 

Reg,
Gopal Desikan




ikhan said:


> hi all,
> pls can anybody throw soem light on the job maket in java j2ee there
> has any of ur friends able to get a job in this skill .....
> 
> also i want to ask what do these internal chks mean ?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo gopal....
I have already replied to your doubt in another thread one month before.
But again saying 
what is the background of your company have they fulfilled the promised in the past.
Its all like astrology here. Rare people getting jobs within one month 
Most of them are taking average time of 3 to 5 months.

What anj....told is my found right to me wait for the company promise if they slip take the steering and get to Australia.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Anjali

I am going through this forum and understand that you provide guidance to most (being the moderator) and also that you settled in Melbourne.
My background is as follows:
1. Job role: Business Process Analyst in Telecom domain with 7 yrs experience
2. ACS assessment positive for ICT Business Analyst (Jan 2012)
3. IELTS score 7.5 overall (and above 7 in all components)
4. Age: turning 33 in May 2012 (so need to apply before this)

Now i need your guidance on the following:
1. I am fine with state sponsorship and just yesterday applied for victoria state sponsorship (my skillset is on their eligible skill list) and hence eligible for applying 176 visa. Is it fine to go for 176 type visa
considering that it will take some time to get the state sponsorship results or should i apply for 175 type visa (i pass the point test)?
2. any idea about job prospects in telecom domain in Melbourne
3. what happens if i apply for 176 visa now and wait for the state sponsorship results and then update DIAC once results are out. By the way what will happen if the result is negative?
4. what other states do you suggest should be applied. though i am more keen on Victoria and NSW (but NSW quota is full).
5. Now its already January ..so another 6 months before new DIAC rules. is it too late now for nominating applications?

Please let me know


----------

